# E/M Auditing; What is a fair price?



## Arneson1 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have been approached about contract work performing E/M audits. I have done thousands of audits but always as a part of my full time job. I called and talked to a very nice young lady at the AAPC office and she suggested I put a thread on here. I haven't a clue as to what is a fair reimbursement for E/M auditing on a contract basis. I don't want to price myself out of the job but I don't want to give my services away either. Does anyone have any experience in this area? Would love to pick your brain.


----------



## Jenatsky (Dec 27, 2010)

*Fees for coding E&M services*

If your going to work for directly for physicians you need to price yourself low enough since docs are inherently cheap. Always give yourself enough wiggle room to allow the propect to lower the fee without cutting you to low.
Depending on your experience and if you are going to perform education as well I suggest you start at $75-$100 per hour. Remember you're selling your knowledge that they don't have. Good luck.


----------

